# I'm New... Come and Look at My Pictures!!



## kobietta (Nov 16, 2008)

Yea, i'm new. You guys can come and take a look at my pictures!! Tell Me what you guys think!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

where are they O_O


----------



## kobietta (Nov 16, 2008)

Kurtfr0 said:


> where are they O_O


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

I love the second one


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

We had two that looked like the 3rd one.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Awwww, cuties! My betta is just like the first one. He is very cool.


----------

